
Is the iPhone causing Apple to lose the plot? - vaksel
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/07/29/is-the-iphone-causing-apple-to-lose-the-plot/
======
jsz0
"It’s your phone, so why can’t you install whatever the hell you want on it"

Primarily because you don't own the software that runs on it. You license it.
I suspect Apple would have no legal recourse against a project that ported
Android to the iPhone along with clean room implementations of all the
required bits like radio firmware, bootloader, etc. It's a much different
situation when we're talking about modifying Apple's software.

